# Sam



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Sam,

I am going to do a sticky on Sharm and wonder if you can please help as your local knowledge is excellent? I will delete the doctor thread and repost it in the new sharm sticky as it has got into a mess with posts.

Perhaps you could name a good estate agent, lawyer who speaks english, doctor, dentist hairdresser etc.. as these are your personal reccomendations it will be ok.. and if any one else wants to add a recommendation please feel free, however once again if someone joins just to plug something that will be deleted,
Once the thread is closed if someone wants to add a recommendation please aske me to open it and I will glady do so.

I am going to do the same thing for Cairo so if any regular posters want to add then please do so.. just put it in the main forum and I will move it all into a Cairo recommendations one and close it so that too doesnt get lost with queries.

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I am going to do a sticky on Sharm and wonder if you can please help as your local knowledge is excellent? I will delete the doctor thread and repost it in the new sharm sticky as it has got into a mess with posts.
> 
> ...


Of course I can help.

Did you want some text written too, or just recommendations for companies?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Of course I can help.
> 
> Did you want some text written too, or just recommendations for companies?




You could put at the top that these are all companies that you have used in the past and recommend them.. and perhaps a small description of the service.

Thanks 

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You could put at the top that these are all companies that you have used in the past and recommend them.. and perhaps a small description of the service.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden


Okie dokie


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you want me to put some bars/restaurants into it too?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Do you want me to put some bars/restaurants into it too?




No thanks I think just professional services would be best.


----------

